# DV-Cam wird nicht erkannt



## Jacka (7. September 2005)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder!

Nach mühseligen googlen bin ich immer noch nicht auf eine Lösung gestoßen..
Ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung!   

Mein Problem:
Ich besitzte eine (nicht lachen bitte) Panasonic NS-DV-15 mit DV-Out. 
Schließe ich diesen an meine Firewire-Karte an, passiert gar nichts.
Treibe sind installiert. Karte wird erkannt und funktioniert, das Kabel auch.
Leider erkennt XP die Cam nicht! Benutzte Adobe Premiere, habe es aber auch mit anderen Programmen versucht.
Wie gesagt, google spuckt viel aus, hat aber nicht weitergeholfen!   

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## thecamillo (7. September 2005)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Treibe sind installiert. Karte wird erkannt und funktioniert, das Kabel auch.
> Leider erkennt XP die Cam nicht!



......sind die Treiber denn überhaupt für XP?
......sind deine Firewire Treiber überhaupt aktuell?
......hast due die Kabel mal ausgetauscht?
......hast du en MAC oder PC?
......warum ist die Erde keine Pizza   

cu thecamillo

PS: Check mal die oben genannten Sachen!


----------



## Jacka (8. September 2005)

Hi!

Alles ausprobiert..
Die Karte und das Kabel funktionieren einwandfrei als Netzwerk mit meinem Notebook.
Brauch man "spezielle" Treiber oder Tools für die Benutzung mit einer Cam?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## 27b-6 (8. September 2005)

Moin!

 Evtl. ist auch die DV-Schnittstelle deines Camcorders defekt. Probiere ihn mal an einem anderen Rechner aus und/oder wenn möglich schließe eine andere Cam an deinen PC und schau was passiert.

 P.S.: Wie alt ist dein Camcorder? Ich kenne diese Typenbezeichnung nicht und im allwissendem Netz habe ich auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jacka (8. September 2005)

Hi!

Der Camcorder müsste jetzt 5 Jahre alt sein, glaube ich zumindest.
Ups, da habe ich mich vertipp! Richtige Typenbezeichnung: NV-DS-15
Bis jetzt benutzte ich immer den SVHS Ausgang, das hat mir gereicht.

Am Notebook funktioniert es auch nicht.
Dann wird wohl die Schnittstelle kaputt..

Vielen Dank!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

